# Wanted: juvenile sulcata tortoise



## sonyzoo (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am from south central PA, I am looking to adopt a juvenile sulcata tortoise. I am will travel some to pick up. 

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi sonyzoo:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?


----------



## sonyzoo (Mar 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi sonyzoo:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?



Yeah, My name is Cindy. My boyfriend and I do educational programs mostly with birds right now but we'd like to start adding other animals to the program. That why I was looking for a juvenile sulcata one that was big but still moveable.


----------



## Laura (Mar 10, 2011)

check a rescue in your area.. or local shelters. get on thier list..
I did,, and now have 4!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Laura. There are always plenty in rescues and shelters. Good luck!


----------

